# For Shop owners



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

How long do you hold equipment for customers after it is repaired? Do you sell it or what is your policy? I am tired of my shop full of machines waiting for customer to pick them up. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Depending upon your state laws, you can do a lot. First, you should create a policy in writing and provide it to all customers dropping equipment off for repair. It may be good to state a dollar-amount threshold for repairs that won't be exceeded without the customer's approval. This prevents disputes about "you didn't tell me it was going to cost this much," and takes away their defense it cost more than they thought it would so they don't want to pay for it. It should state how long after repairs are completed before storage fees will start to accrue, and how long before it will be considered abandoned. You will need to send postcards to the delinquent customers at intervals, to provide legal grounds for your actions. 1 will need to indicate storage fees will start accruing on xx/xx/xxxx date. The next will need to indicate it will be considered abandoned on xx/xx/xxxx date, and how much storage fees are to date. The last, should be registered mail and indicate it is now considered abandoned and now your property.

When it comes to mass-merchant, inexpensive machines, it's a good idea to get an inspection/estimate fee up front (cash no CC, they can have CC reverse charged), and have that information in the written policy too described above. Having the fee be waived if a replacement unit is purchased within XX amount of time, or the fee be applied to the repairs would probably make them feel better, but is at your choice to include it. SEARS charges upwards of $30 UP FRONT NON REFUNDABLE just to look at a machine. Also if the customer APPROVES a repair to a low-cost unit, it's a good idea to GET A CASH deposit before proceeding with the repairs. I usually get 50% or more, else you can end up with a $140 repair on a $200 unit and now nobody wants it and you can't sell it for enough to cover your outlay thus far.

The $$ threshold should accommodate a typical tune-up (perhaps 2 thresholds, 1 for push-mowers, 1 for riders with diff. dollar amounts, not including pick-up and delivery if offered), with allowance for you to do typical repairs such as a carb. rebuild, or a belt replacement, and definitely a blade replacement. This of course is something you'll have to do some papework on to determine those thresholds. It works beautifully, but DO review your policy with customers (at least the high points) when they drop equipment off.

In NJ we used to have what's called mechanic's lein, the law was re-written and renamed contractor's lein. This empowers service people to hold equipment or recover costs legally. I'm not a lawyer, I'm just providing information from a former employer's policy, or utilize at my present job, but you do have a fair amount of rights - as I said, check your state laws.

Perhaps you have company lawyer you deal with, who could guide you a bit here.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI LOL We actually sold a customer back his "own" machine once. He let it lapse and was legally ours, we sold it back to him for more than what it would have cost him had he paid the bill in the first place. After all, it was worth more, and we had storage fees etc. and the hassle to be paid back for. Kind of funny...he bought the same machine twice.


----------

